# Video cameras



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

I am hoping that someone can help me with this.  We are wanting to buy a video camera but we are COMPLETELY clueless.  We don't want to spend a fortune but don't really know what to look for, what is good, what features etc to avoid  We are so clueless we don't really know where to start  

Thanks to anyone who can help  

Matty


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I dont own one so cant really help Sorry


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I bought a hard drive one before christmas to go to Kenya and its great 

The hard drive means I can put it straight onto my computer etc and also take pictures on it as well as video
Saves faffing around with tapes/disks etc 

depends how much you want to spend. Ours was around £350 I think

xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We have one with a mini disc (DH bought it for my 40th) but it can be a bit of a nuisance transferring it to DVD (we didn't have a dvd player that could play them at the time) & it was a lot of hassle downloading it onto the pc. I'd say the hard drive one sounds good too


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I bought one the weekend and it has the mini disks. You can also take photos.

It was in the sale in jessops (canon DC220) usually about 269 and was 189 in store.

http://www.jessops.com/Store/s49994/1-170-171/Home/Camcorders/Digital-Camcorders/Canon/DC220-DVD-Camcorder/details.aspx

/links


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a Sony one which takes the small cassettes (either 60 or 90 minutes of recording, I'm not entirely sure, but I got them off ebay for a few £'s) and then we transfer to DVD. The first couple of times it was a bit of a faff but now I just wait until all three tapes are full then run them all off in one go.

It's handy having a spare battery, also the one I have has a night vision thingy which has been handy when I've wanted to video J and/or M sleeping (ok so doesn't make the most interesting viewing but they just looked sooooooo cute!). I think I paid about £250 for mine nearly 3 years ago - the only downside is it doesn't have any form of flash so whilst it's good in the dark or daylight, it's not brilliant in half light IYSWIM.

You could always buy a "What............" (I think you can get a What Video Camera/Camera) magazine and see which they rate. That's what I did, along with dh's 'Stuff' magazine.

Chux xx


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the advice    Didn't want to be blundering into the shops looking blank as the sales assistants would have eaten me alive  

Thats a good idea about the magazine Chux - why didn't I think of that      Will pay a wee visit to WHSmiths before I buy anything I think!

Thanks again!
Matty


----------

